# Tom Petty - St. John's 2012



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

St. John's, NL is still part of Canada, no? That "Mile" word strikes me as peculiar is all - in a "Royale With Cheese" sorta way.

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers
June 3, 2012 - Mile One Centre, St. John's, NL

Halifax date to be announced shortly. For what it's worth, the band will be in Ireland June 7th so I'd anticipate something right around the St. John's date if I was a betting man.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll be going to that one for sure.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 2 at Mile One Centre as well now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a concert that I'd like to see.

Any other dates across Canada?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

No others for Canada yet - Tom Petty website had mentioned a Halifax date was to be announced before the second St. J show was added, so I don't know for sure. 

http://www.tompetty.com/tour


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have my tickets for the St. John's show. One of my
all time favorite bands, should be a great show!

And FWIW, Mile One Center is located at or close to mile 1 of the Trans Canada Highway in
downtown St. John's. Hence the name.

Cheers
B


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

fretboard said:


> Halifax date to be announced shortly. For what it's worth, the band will be in Ireland June 7th so I'd anticipate something right around the St. John's date if I was a betting man.


This has caused quite the buzz in Halifax and I was VERY pumped at the prospect of seeing Petty as was always a fan but I have become an avid fan over the last few years. Tickets are over $200, the mid priced is about $180 and the cheapest are about $100. 

That's f'n ridiculous. In the late '80s I spent 3 hours take home pay ($22) on a top act and people were saying "wow - that's getting steep for a concert ticket". Petty's tix are 2 days pay. That's simply unjustified inflation. I do blame the promoter but Tom was always the 'stand up for what is right' sort of guy and I can't believe that he is allowing that sort of gouging.

That said:
-he is a LONG ways away from being 'in touch' with the regular people so what would he know of 'affordability'?
-the tix sold like crazy so...yay capitalism
-it will be a great show (I just won't get to see it)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> This has caused quite the buzz in Halifax and I was VERY pumped at the prospect of seeing Petty as was always a fan but I have become an avid fan over the last few years. Tickets are over $200, the mid priced is about $180 and the cheapest are about $100.
> 
> That's f'n ridiculous. In the late '80s I spent 3 hours take home pay ($22) on a top act and people were saying "wow - that's getting steep for a concert ticket". Petty's tix are 2 days pay. That's simply unjustified inflation. I do blame the promoter but Tom was always the 'stand up for what is right' sort of guy and I can't believe that he is allowing that sort of gouging.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I'll be going to the Tom Petty show now, I just looked at the ticket prices and by the time I buy a couple of tickets (at $200+ a piece), hotel room, meals, drinks and gas... I can think of a lot better ways to spend my money.


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> This has caused quite the buzz in Halifax and I was VERY pumped at the prospect of seeing Petty as was always a fan but I have become an avid fan over the last few years. Tickets are over $200, the mid priced is about $180 and the cheapest are about $100.
> 
> That's f'n ridiculous. In the late '80s I spent 3 hours take home pay ($22) on a top act and people were saying "wow - that's getting steep for a concert ticket". Petty's tix are 2 days pay. That's simply unjustified inflation. I do blame the promoter but Tom was always the 'stand up for what is right' sort of guy and I can't believe that he is allowing that sort of gouging.
> 
> ...


the music biz has changed since the 80's. Tours are no longer run at a loss to sell albums, they are the primary source of income, no? And 100 bucks for nosebleeds doesn't seem so out of line these days. I saw him on the last tour in Saskatoon, and hes one of the good ones.And you are right. yeay capitalism.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

May 31st added for Halifax and second date for St John's June 2nd and 3rd


----------

